
No Vacancies in California? Housing Report Begs to Differ - zt
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/26/business/vacant-la-sf.html
======
chinese_dan
"That was the site for the highly controversial 8 Washington development, a
proposal for a towering condominium that set off a voter referendum that
handicapped the project and led to its demise this year."

This is actually the problem. There are plenty of places to build houses or
apartments. However, the regulations and bureaucracy prevents many developers
from even getting their projects off the ground.

